# Looking to Publish Articles About Tolkien and Middle-earth



## 1stvermont (Mar 30, 2022)

I recently discovered that my soon-to-be-published book is larger than I thought it was. I am looking to reduce its size. I have lore and movie-related sections that I would like to submit to a Tolkien-related website, or perhaps a magazine even. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 30, 2022)

Well, there's (ahem!) here. 😀


----------



## 1stvermont (Mar 30, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Well, there's (ahem!) here. 😀



Yes of course, but that would come after.


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 31, 2022)

1stvermont said:


> I recently discovered that my soon-to-be-published book is larger than I thought it was. I am looking to reduce its size. I have lore and movie-related sections that I would like to submit to a Tolkien-related website, or perhaps a magazine even. Does anyone have any suggestions?


I was a member of The Tolkien Society UK from late 2013 to late 2018. So I know about their yearly journal _Mallorn_, which might fit the bill for your articles. Or closer to home for you the Mythopoeic Society, which absorbed the US Tolkien Society about 50 years ago. Naturally I have no idea how difficult it is to get articles accepted by either society - the thought just struck me that you might already have done so and will be "gracing" me with a  response; but that would be par for the course ...


----------



## 1stvermont (Mar 31, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> I was a member of The Tolkien Society UK from late 2013 to late 2018. So I know about their yearly journal _Mallorn_, which might fit the bill for your articles. Or closer to home for you the Mythopoeic Society, which absorbed the US Tolkien Society about 50 years ago. Naturally I have no idea how difficult it is to get articles accepted by either society - the thought just struck me that you might already have done so and will be "gracing" me with a  response; but that would be par for the course ...



I thought of that but my subject matter would not be considered scholarly I am afraid.


----------

